# -

## galfin

(-) .-.     .     (  , ,-.  ..)          .       6 ,    .          -.(       )
  : 
1.           ,   
2.         .
3.   ,      , ..         - .

----------


## Svetishe

1.  ,     .  ?
2.   ,    ....
     ,   ?      .

----------


## galfin

?

----------


## Svetishe

?       ,    .   ?

----------


## galfin

,       ,      (             )

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,        .

----------


## galfin

(    ).           - .       .         ?   . 110 ..   10 .. -   , 20 ..    .   ,   110 ..        20 .. ,        ( ..   -)     .  90 .. ,       (    )

----------


## Svetishe

> 20 ..    .


     ? 
     ,    ,    - .  , ,        .      -.   ,         .

----------


## FM

*galfin*,       %   ?

----------


## galfin

.        .

----------


## galfin

100 % - , -. -

----------


## FM

""        -  ,       .

----------


## galfin

-    ?   .         (   )                ,    100 %  (    )         .   ,                        ( ..    ) ,       .      ,            ,       ?   -   ?    .  .

----------


## FM

> -    ?


     ? .       .     50%     . 251       .

----------


## FM

> ,           ,       ?


     ,     .      ?   ?

----------


## galfin

> ,     .      ?   ?


         ?    .      ,        .       ,       (..        -   )        ,    13 % (         )        ,   6%       ,      .            ,        , ..      ,

----------


## FM

> ,        .


      ?    ?

----------


## galfin



----------


## FM

*galfin*,       ....

----------


## galfin

> *galfin*,       ....


 ,                ,      .

----------


## FM

*galfin*,      ""  .    -   .     ?      ?

----------


## galfin

> *galfin*,      ""  .    -   .     ?      ?


 ,      ,  ,    . ..    ,                ,           c  ,     ,  ,          ?      ,     ?

----------


## FM

> ..    ,                ,          c  ,     ,  ,          ?      ,     ?


 ,         .

----------

